# Nashville TN



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife and I are planning a long weekend to visit Nashville sometime this summer. I know about the country music and BBQ heritage here but what are the must see/do/go attractions?
1. Must stay at_____________
2. Must eat at______________
3. Must have a drink at__________
4. Must see__________

We're not on a tight budget (well, not champagne and oysters exactly) so I'd like to hear from y'all on this with that in mind.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Although it's become more of a tourist destination, for breakfast, the Loveless Cafe is still hard to beat. If you like beer, and your wife is of the tolerant variety, The Flying Saucer rocks.


----------



## jbarwick (Nov 17, 2012)

Just seeing this but I will comment:

1. Options include: Opryland (away from downtown but still expensive), Omni (new to downtown), Hermitage (my father-in-laws favorite), Union Station (a converted train station)
2. Loveless Cafe (heavy southern breakfast and famous), Prince's Hot Chicken or Hattie B's (hot chicken as well), The Southern Steak and Oyster, Martin's BBQ (now have a location close to town), Rotier's (a dive with a great burger), City House, Cat Bird Seat (high end with a long wait list and over $100 per person), Edley's BBQ, Ethc, Monell's, Kayne Prime, Patterson House,...and it goes on but Trip Advisor has a listing with reviews and pictures.
3. Patterson House and a local brewery (Fat Bottom, Yazoo (my favorite), Jackalope, but there are others 
4. Grand Ole Opry (new one) or Ryman auditorium (old grand ol opry). There are museum's and such but mostly music related. There are "mansion" tours but I have not been on those since living here.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

jbarwick said:


> Just seeing this but I will comment:
> 
> 1. Options include: Opryland (away from downtown but still expensive), Omni (new to downtown), Hermitage (my father-in-laws favorite), Union Station (a converted train station)
> 2. Loveless Cafe (heavy southern breakfast and famous), Prince's Hot Chicken or Hattie B's (hot chicken as well), The Southern Steak and Oyster, Martin's BBQ (now have a location close to town), Rotier's (a dive with a great burger), City House, Cat Bird Seat (high end with a long wait list and over $100 per person), Edley's BBQ, Ethc, Monell's, Kayne Prime, Patterson House,...and it goes on but Trip Advisor has a listing with reviews and pictures.
> ...


I live about an hour and a half from Nashville and have been known to drive that distance just to eat at Rotiers. I have never been, but have been told the tour of President Andrew Jackson's home the Hermitage is worth it.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------

